# Griffin is a Type I!!



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

After lots of training and several months of mounting nerves, we had our big urban sar test last Sun (Dec 6). While I was pretty nervous, it helped that I had to help with the Saturday Type II testing (630am to 730p in the rain/sleet!! Yay), so I couldnt fuss with my dog or sit around feeling nauseous LOL. 

The Type Is need to keep away from the testing site until it is near their time to test, my time to go was 1:40, so I had the whole morning to sit around and feel nauseous.....For the test we work 2 piles- Limited access--handler cant access the pile until after the dog finds the 1st victim (cant see dog from where we stand), and Full access, we choose where to start searching and can see and direct the dog. Before each pile we need to have an 'interview' and explain our search strategy and determine site safety (personally I think it is just a way to make us testees stutter and feel goofy LOL).

Because of time limits, we worked with another dog/handler team on the other pile. We had our limited access pile first and Griffin did very well. He was focused and quick to find his victims. We cleared the pile and I called the test before our time was up (nerve wracking for me--I'd almost rather fail because my time ran out and I missed a victim than decide to end the test and find out I missed someone--but Griff seemed done....). 

We had to wait for the other team to finish their search and then do our second interview. Dont know if that bothered Griff, but his 2nd pile was a bit less focused. This pile was harder as well, it was basically split in 2 by a train car across it. He still did well and was eager to search, but took more time to decide to commit. There was food distraction and a dead animal on this pile, I know he knew where the food was, but I dont think he showed any interest in the animal. Anyway--we passed and I am thrilled and relieved!!! No major stress for a while and training can now be fun and inventive instead of test focused!!

I am going to try to link htis to my FB photo album--can someone let me know if it works??
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...e#/album.php?aid=2023320&id=1255862365&ref=mf


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice job, Jennifer and Griff! I know how only finding 4 vics messes with your mind, and I could see the nervousness on pretty much all the testees faces. No worries, you did a great job handling and Griff did a nice job searching. Wish I could have seen a bit more of him that day, but being stuck on the back of the train car pile meant I didn't get to see anything but that section. 

And again, nice job on your interview, search strategy, and mapping. Even the greatest of search dogs is completely useless if his/her handler can't effectively and quickly search and area and then draw a map of the victim locations.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Congratulations on passing a difficult test. 

DFrost


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks guys!

It's funny Konnie, I had no idea where you guys were or how many people were on the train car pile--I looked at the pictures and kept saying "I dont remember seeing her!" I dont even know where Elizabeth was! I know where Sonja was because she walked with me! I guess I was nervous LOL

Could you guys see the pictures?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I can see the photos when I click on the link.

I think just about everybody is nervous on their first test especially. I think it would be less stressful if there were more testing opportunities. There's a lot riding on that one day and failure means a handler would have to wait months to re-test. 

Again, nice job.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

You're right Konnie, I was thinking--I HAVE to pass this test, because the only test I am pretty sure of is NJ's next year. And I would be due to recert for the type II. Due to funding issues, I know I couldnt travel far for a test (only as far as I could afford personally....)

Definately something our system needs to work on.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Major congratulations are in order!


----------

